# Shark Help in Orange Beach



## Backwater Bowfishing (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey just thought I'd see if anybody had any info on sharks in the area. We're gonna be down in the orange beach area this weekend doing some bowfishing for sharks. Myself and Mark Land of Muzzy Products will be staying Friday through Sunday and hoping to get on some sharks, we've been trying to bowfish for them with no luck for the past couple of years. I know about the new regs on chumming near the beaches and all that too. If anybody has any suggestions or info on where would be a good place to go, chum, etc...any info would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks,

Bryan Hughes
Owner, Backwater Bowfishing
www.backwaterbowfishing.com


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

i've seen a lot right around perdido pass. catch a falling tide, get at least 300' from shore just outside the current coming out of the pass, and then chum away. are you going to put any lines out, or will just be sight-fishing only?

just east (300hundred or so yards) and out (about 100-150 yards from the end)from the private pier in orange beach, there's (used to be, anyway)a depression in the bottom that seems to collect bait and i've fished there in years past for sharks with good success. i haven't fished for sharks since before ivan and katrina, so i don't know if they changed the make-up of the bottom there or not.

i've also seen quite a few near the surface at the rigs off ft. morgan. that's a long ride in the gulf from perdido pass though.


----------



## Backwater Bowfishing (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah we will be sight fishing trying to chum them close enough to the boat for a shot, this is third attempt, hoping not to strike out again, it's pretty dang tough, you need some good conditions...so we'll see how it goes, thanks for the info!


----------



## Backwater Bowfishing (Jun 17, 2008)

Also might need to know somewhere to get out of the wind if the seas are choppy and still have access to the sharks, we're in a good size boat but being in the gulf is a whole different ball game. Our last trip to try this was well....not too good...went to dixie bar in 5 foot swells, so rough you couldn't stand up and with two stinking barrels of sun baked fish from the night before for chum...well it wasn't long we were both puking our guts out...not a fun trip. I don't like rough seas!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

any of the inshore reefs would work for small sharks, and possibly the occasional one over 4'.

however, with that said, you'll have to watch out for the inshore fishermen. there's usually at least one boat on every reef at any time on a weekend all summer long. another spot where you can anchor up and there's usually lots of bait, etc, would be out at middle bay light. the deeper water there may give you a better chance at something on the large side.

if you get bored, head out to the rigs off Ft. Morgan and stick some of those slab spadefish. there used to be some out there about 30" or longer. 

good luck!


----------

